# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Schimmelinfectie

## Dewi69

Ben bij de huisarts geweest en zij constateerde dat ik een schimmelinfectie heb.
Moet 2 x per dag smeren met creme terbinafine pch 10mg/g 
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
En is die schimmel besmettelijk?

----------


## christel1

Dewi, 
Bij een schimmelinfectie is het best om ook de partner te behandelen. Aangezien ik uit je naam niet kan afleiden of je man of vrouw bent schrijf ik dus maar partner. Een schimmelinfectie bij een vrouw kan ook komen door het gebruik van antibiotica, heel vervelend natuurlijk. Ik gebruik bij een schimmelinfectie geen creme maar pillen, sporanox en dan ben ik er op 24 uur van af (2 x 2 pillen slikken). 
Hopelijk ben je snel genezen

----------


## sietske763

canestan vaginaal tabletten zijn ook erg goed
en wat christel zegt klopt, je evt partner moet ook behandeld worden er betaat ook creme, dus de man moet met creme insmeren anders blijf je elkaar besmetten

----------


## Sylvia93

Zoals Sietske hierboven mij inderdaad ookal zegt, vaginaal tabletten.
Ik heb zelf een keer door antibiotica een schimmelinfectie gekregen. 1 Vaginaal tabletje inbrengen de nacht voordat je gaat slapen en de volgende dag is de infectie helemaal weg!

----------


## christel1

Ik krijg bij een vaginale infectie altijd sporanox voorgeschreven, 2 X 2 tabletten, 's morgens en 's avonds en het probleem is de dag daarna verdwenen... heel makkelijk dus om te nemen, wel op voorschrift hier in België dus....

----------


## Agnes574

Die schimmel is idd besmettelijk/overdraagbaar!

----------

